# Scared of Brown Sauce?



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok a little strange but here goes!

A normal morning like any other, normal routine etc.

Sitting in the kitchen with Nelly and she starts going nuts, barking and growling at the counter top with her hackles up. I couldn't figure it out for ages and she's not all that vocal so it was out of character for her.

It was when I eventually picked up the bottle of brown sauce that had been sitting upside down on the chopping board that I realised what she was getting at. She did a full-pelt runner into another room when I picked it up.

Anyone who has read a lot of my posts will know that Nelly is not afraid of anything (so far) and has never so much as flinched at a loud noise etc.

Any ideas on this weird one?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Sometimes if Ruby sees something out of place or displayed in a way that she hasn't seen before, it scares her. I think it's just a normal V thing.

For example, the other day we had our linen closet open and she started looking rather worriedly at the towels folded up in the closet. One was sticking out a bit and I guess she didn't like it! 

They're such strange dogs sometimes, but I think it's normal. For a Vizsla, anyway.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks lilyloo, it was so odd. And I mean she was really scared. She hid under the table shaking for about half an hour after, never seen her do that!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I get really upset over the Brown Sauce bottle in our 
house!!!!!!!!

Only because nobody wipes the top off after using it!!!!!! 

I know how Nelly feels 

Thank goodness for the new non drip 'Sqeezy bottles'

Hobbsy


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Brilliant hobbsy! That really made me laugh! ;D

Maybe i'll start wiping the top of the bottle when she starts picking up her own sh**! 

Hahaha ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

A V with OCD,......God help us ha ha!!


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

My Ruby ( 18 weeks) is a feisty little girl ( her breeder said she was the escapologist of the litter and had the spirit they would have chosen for husband's gundog but that s planned fir next litter) but she too has scaredy things so far 
A note on the piano
A note on the guitar 
Cyclist man wearing Lycra and a helmet 

....


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lyndam said:


> My Ruby ( 18 weeks) is a feisty little girl ( her breeder said she was the escapologist of the litter and had the spirit they would have chosen for husband's gundog but that s planned fir next litter) but she too has scaredy things so far
> A note on the piano
> A note on the guitar
> Cyclist man wearing Lycra and a helmet
> ...


I've come up against some of those 'MAMIL's.........

They can come across as frightening, one even threatened to brake my jaw if another dog caused him to buckle another wheel on his bike, on his evening commute home, when my pup accidentally ran out in front of him! 

I told him to jump off his bike and we could quite quickly sort it out if he liked! Even offered him to leave his cycling helmet on to even things out.......he declined the offer 

I have to admit, my pups still need to learn how to dodge these MAMIL's :-\

So Lyndam I sympathise with little Ruby 

Hobbsy



PS.
MAMIL's = Middle Age Men In Lycra :-\


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Something like this has happend twice with Oquirrh. Once I got a new purse and had set it on top of my dresser in the bedroom. Oquirrh noticed it and started barking/howling at it. I took it off the dresser to show him. He wanted nothing to do with it, so I set it on the floor and made him work it out and figure out it wasn't scary. Second time was two days ago. Sitting in my bedroom and he got a very intense look on his face. He jumped off the bed and ran to the hanging mirror on the wall. He could see something out of place in the hallway and was very disturbed by it. I redirected his attention and he eventually forgot about it.

Love the term MAMIL's and I made sure to tell my friend about it so that she's not confused the next time I yell at a MAMIL that almost hits my dog on the trail.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Final fear period makes a lot of sense OT as it was so bizarrely obscure and so out of the blue! 

I spent some time with her afterwards with the bottle of bloody brown sauce (ha!) just lying on the floor for her to go up to at her own pace and sniff about. I even took the top off so that she could really smell it, still wasn't sure at all. We will see next time we make some bacon rolls! 

For a couple of hours she was actually even wary of going over to the area of where said brown sauce had been, but we sorted that out in ten minutes 

Thanks for everyone's replies! 

Any other obscure V dislikes?!


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

At Hobbsy 

MAMIL 
I have an issue myself about these ( regarding separated husband) so perhaps Ruby being the intelligent empathetic little sweetie she is picked up the vibe from me? Lycra IMO should be reserved for dog coats for lithe vizsla s and should never get anywhere near a paunch ....that is the beauty of dog walking , outdoor gear , wellies and barbours are so forgiving ....


----------

